# how long does your truck need to be?



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Not as shiny but just as purdy.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

That's awesome there Skyhook!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's funny only seeing 6 lug axles :laughing:

I think they put 6 lugs on Minis these days


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

angus242 said:


> It's funny only seeing 6 lug axles :laughing:
> 
> I think they put 6 lugs on Minis these days


That's the NASCAR version, 12 second pit times :laughing: 32 minutes if it's a re-fuel pit


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

WildWill said:


> That's awesome there Skyhook!


that one is not mine. 
this one is.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

obviously not for someone who lives/works anywhere near a real city. that's a beast.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> That's the NASCAR version, 12 second pit times :laughing: 32 minutes if it's a re-fuel pit


Being so rushed, do these guys ever have accidents requiring hospitalization, fingers lost and the like?


----------



## Buffinator (Nov 11, 2010)

Just getting hit by cars


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

That truck is aimed directly at the "hot shot" market.


----------



## HeyGuiher (Dec 22, 2010)

Lettusbee said:


> This is truck is likely targeted for the Horse-haulin and auto transport crowd. There is a whole industry of people who transport horses with a 1-ton crewcab, putting a 100,000 miles a year on their trucks. This is the ideal setup for them. They don't need a semi, but the one-ton isn't quite enough truck to haul comfortably. Now they have the perfect solution.


Very true. Thats why many ranchers have asked for a mega-cab in a long bed form. Which is currently only possible by buying the mega-cab and paying a place like this one http://www.megacablongbed.com/ to convert it for them. Many 5th wheels dont work well on a short bed truck cause people try to turn them too sharp.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

skyhook said:


> that one is not mine.
> this one is.


That one is sweet too!

I wanted to get an old truck and fix it all up, just don't have the time.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> obviously not for someone who lives/works anywhere near a real city. that's a beast.


I was born & raised in Oakland.

Started with a 1950 5 window Chebee truck...:thumbsup:
Tree on da tree, converted to the floor...:thumbup:

'67 Camaro convertible.... Chick machine:thumbup::clap::thumbsup:

Then a '67 Pick up 292 & a 4 spd...what a beast...:thumbup:

Granted I was there in a different time than you... but I still drive a BIG BEAST & have no trouble parking...Although I haven't been in Oakland in about 10 years...:clap:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

aptpupil said:


> obviously not for someone who lives/works anywhere near a real city. that's a beast.


We are 5 miles east on a dirt road to the nearest highway. 



WildWill said:


> That one is sweet too!
> 
> I wanted to get an old truck and fix it all up, just don't have the time.


I didn't have to fix it up much. The interior was redone, exterior was the same. 
I did put a racing engine and a new clutch in. 
Came with a 1955 Alaskan pop-up camper. 

About $50k less than the OP's truck though. 
Don't get me wrong, if I could buy that truck without taking out a mortgage, I would.


----------



## 74craig (Dec 28, 2010)

Buffinator said:


> They are. A Cummins 2.8L I-4 made for half-ton trucks that gets 30 mpg. 2014.


I would like more info that sounds great! :thumbup:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My main work truck is 21.5ft long (F350 dually crew cab long bed)
My wifes suv is 19ft long (Excursion)

Don't count on a diesel in a 1/2 or 1/4 ton pick up anytime soon. Ford had plans to drop a baby Powerstroke in the 1/2 segment years ago and it's never happened. 

I would like to have more fuel capacity. The Excursion has a 44 gallon tank and that's really nice. 170 gallons and $750 to full up? I'd do it because I'd only have to stop for fuel once every 2.5-3 weeks.


----------



## Buffinator (Nov 11, 2010)

The DoT is pushing it this time, from what early stories are saying. 2014. Likely been politics that's kept it from ever happening before now. I could put a camper shell on that new dodge and live in it. I remember joking when the new body styled 3500 came out that you would have to take out a mortgage on the truck it looked so big.


----------

